# porque sí



## mikimila

*T*engo que traducir al italiano la siguiente expresión: (lo que más me interesa es la traducción del "porque sí")

Antes cogías langostas a diez metros de profundidad. Eran negras, hermosas porque sí, y mucho más sabrosas que las de ahora.

*N*o suena bien una traducción literal "perché sì"!

*G*racias


----------



## honeyheart

La expresión "porque sí" significa "sin motivo alguno", "por ninguna razón".  Pero no tengo una traducción para sugerir, ni siquiera logro explicar qué significa "ser hermoso _porque sí_". 

P.S.: Benvenut@ al forum!


----------



## gatogab

_'porque sí'_ è una specie di 'perchè così è, e basta' quindi, a mi modo di vedere, intraducibile.


----------



## Vergari

Hola a todos:

En la frase parece que este porqué sí sea enfático, como eufórico de una belleza natural e intrínseca de las conchas, opuestas a las actuales, que dan pena.

Lo traduciría por: ...erano belle e basta, e molto più ...

¿Qué os parece?

Vi saluto


----------



## Neuromante

Demasiado brusco en italiano para lo que quiere decir el original.
Yo no lo veo enfático en español.


----------



## annapo

gatogab said:


> _'porque sí'_ è una specie di 'perchè *è così e basta/così è e basta *' quindi, a mi*o* modo di vedere, intraducibile.


 



Vergari said:


> :





Vergari said:


> Lo traduciría por: ...erano belle *e* basta, e molt*o* più ...
> 
> Vi saluto


_Belle e basta_ mi sembra che crei una incongruenza: perchè dopo non basta: si aggiunge invece che erano e molto più saporite... 

*Eran negras, hermosas porque sí, y mucho más sabrosas que las de ahora.*

*Erano nere, belle e basta e molto più saporite di quelle d'oggi.*

premesso che non ho una traduzione neanche io, forse il senso potrebbe essere: 
*belle di/per natura/belle intrinsecamente* (= ovvero, senza nessuna ragione)???????????????????

Però messa così nella frase, ciascuna delle due espressioni sembra un po' ampollosa... 

E allora si potrebbe semplicemente dire: *realmente belle*? (terribile???? )

ciao
Anna


----------



## Curandera

Io direi: _'Erano semplicemente belle'_


----------



## chlapec

Innanzitutto, bisognerebbe sapere cosa voleva dire l'autore dicendo "hermosas porque sí". Infatti, quando si dice "porque sí, vuol dire che c'è prima una domanda implicita, del genere "¿Por qué dices que eran hermosas?", ed io non riesco a immaginare perché qualcuno potrebbe porsi questa domanda. Forse perché non si dovrebbe utilizzare il termine belle per parlare di aragoste?? 
Forse?:"..., erano *sì *belle, e molto più..."


----------



## Curandera

_Non può essere retorico?_

_'Erano nere, belle si, perché lo erano, e molto più saporite/gustose di quelle di oggi'_


----------



## MOMO2

Curandera said:


> Io direi: _'Erano semplicemente belle'_


 

Stavo pensando esattamente la stessa cosa!


----------



## Neuromante

Ese "por que sí" significa que no había ningún motivo. Que ese es su estado natural. Como decir que pasó un pájaro volando "por que sí" Eran hermosas porque lo eran, ellas se lo podían permitir sin que les costara ningún esfuerzo.


Y, por cierto, este "hermosas" significa: Grandes, atractivas, jugosas... Nada que ver con la belleza


----------



## gatogab

Ese _'porque sí'_  es una *obviedad, es claro que es así.*
 Eran negras, hermosas obviamente, y mucho más sabrosas que las de ahora.
*Erano nere, belle ovviamente e molto più saporite di quelle d'oggi.*


----------



## Neuromante

No, Gatogab. Es como puse arriba


----------



## Curandera

gatogab said:


> Ese _'porque sí'_ es una *obviedad, es claro que es así.*
> Eran negras, hermosas obviamente, y mucho más sabrosas que las de ahora.
> *Erano nere, belle ovviamente e molto più saporite di quelle d'oggi.*


 
Concordo.

Solo una riflessione:

Ho pensato che in italiano come in spagnolo il perché di norma racchiude in sé una domanda che in questo caso 'ovviamente' è retorica. E' come se la persona, mentre parla delle aragoste, si faccia delle domande: 

Com'erano le aragoste?
_Beh, erano nere_
_Erano belle? (domanda implicita)_
_Belle si, *perché lo erano/ovviamente lo erano* e..._

__


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> No, Gatogab. Es como puse arriba





> Ese "por que sí" significa que no había ningún motivo. Que ese es su estado natural


Claro que sí:
Ovvio:
Di immediata comprensione, che non desta meraviglia. 
Sabatini Coletti Dizionario della Lingua Italiana


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> Y, por cierto, este "hermosas" significa: Grandes, atractivas, jugosas... Nada que ver con la belleza


Sí, tal cual, porque de hecho estos bichos son feísimos.


----------



## Neuromante

Curandera said:


> Concordo.
> 
> Solo una riflessione:
> 
> Ho pensato che in italiano come in spagnolo il perché di norma racchiude in sé una domanda che in questo caso 'ovviamente' è retorica. E' come se la persona, mentre parla delle aragoste, si faccia delle domande:
> 
> Com'erano le aragoste?
> _Beh, erano nere_
> _Erano belle? (domanda implicita)_
> _Belle si, *perché lo erano/ovviamente lo erano* e..._
> 
> __


Que noooo:
Hagan caso a un hispano parlante. Ese "por que sí" y sobre todo visto el contexto no significa que sea algo obvio. Que no quiero decir que en otro contexto lo pueda ser, cuidado, si no que en este es más evidente que de costumbre.

Me acaba de venir algo en italiano que se le parece bastante Erano genuinamente belle, entendido ese "genuinamente" con el sentido que le dan enlos anuncios, es decir, "de un tiempo pasado"


----------



## chlapec

Da piccolo, certe volte, non capendo il motivo per cui mio padre mi aveva punito, chiedevo una ragione, e lui soleva rispondere: "Porque sí", e vi giuro che mai ho inteso la risposta come "è ovvio".


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Da piccolo, certe volte, non capendo il motivo per cui mio padre mi aveva punito, chiedevo una ragione, e lui soleva rispondere: "Porque sí", e vi giuro che mai ho inteso la risposta come "è ovvio".


Ti credo.
En cambio para tu padre era obvio hacerlo.


----------



## Curandera

@ Neuromante: 

Post precedenti:

Erano* semplicemente belle*...

_Erano nere,* si belle, (semplicemente) perché lo eran*_*o*...

_Erano nere, belle si, *ovviamente lo erano*_...

Non si fa riferimento né alla bellezza delle aragoste né allo stato di ovvietà della natura delle stesse ma all'impressione che lui ha di loro. Per lui è chiaro che fossero belle!

_*Ovviamente belle, semplicemente belle*_, sono usati come a rafforzare la sua impressione: lui le trovava belle e per lui era ovvio che lo fossero.


----------



## Vergari

Hola a todos:

He encontrado esta definición:

*porque sí: * Sin una causa o motivo explicado, sino por voluntad o capricho. Ejemplo: las cosas nunca pasan porque sí, siempre hay una razón.

Esta es la definición que más me convence, más que hablar de obviedad.

Por decantarme, prefiero la solución de annapo: _belle per natura_ (opuesto a _belle per ragion_e).

Saludos


----------



## annapo

Vergari said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> He encontrado esta definición:
> 
> *porque sí: * Sin una causa o motivo explicado, sino por voluntad o capricho. Ejemplo: las cosas nunca pasan porque sí, siempre hay una razón.
> 
> Esta es la definición que más me convence, más que hablar de obviedad.
> 
> Por decantarme, prefiero la solución de annapo: _belle per natura_ (opuesto a _belle per raggion_e).
> 
> Saludos



ragione (una sola "g") 
Anna


----------



## Neuromante

Curandera said:


> @ Neuromante:
> 
> Post precedenti:
> 
> Erano* semplicemente belle*...
> 
> _Erano nere,* si belle, (semplicemente) perché lo eran*_*o*...
> 
> _Erano nere, belle si, *ovviamente lo erano*_...
> 
> Non si fa riferimento né alla bellezza delle aragoste né allo stato di ovvietà della natura delle stesse ma all'impressione che lui ha di loro. Per lui è chiaro che fossero belle!
> 
> _*Ovviamente belle, semplicemente belle*_, sono usati come a rafforzare la sua impressione: lui le trovava belle e per lui era ovvio che lo fossero.



Ya lo había leído todo y te aseguro que, ni entonces ni ahora, encuentro ninguna relación entre el significado de la frase en español y esas propuestas de traducción.

Explica con esas premisas la frase que ha puesto Chalpec sobre los castigos de su padre, por ejemplo.
Esa expresión no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con ser obvio así que buscar una traducción en esa línea es un error..

Lee* tú *las explicaciones que he yo puesto sobre su significado y mira a ver si te parecen apropiadas. Si es así, tendré que volver a explicarlo desde cero.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Si es así, tendré que volver a explicarlo desde cero.


 
¡Noo!


----------



## Curandera

@ Neuromante:

*'Erano nere, belle si, perché lo erano' *Trovi che sia coerente una soluzione di questo tipo?


----------



## honeyheart

Es una lástima que mikimila no haya reaparecido para poder pedirle más contexto.

Porque se me ocurre que sería fácil interpretar esta frase sabiendo, por ejemplo, que  al decir "las langostas de ahora", la persona se está refiriendo a langostas de criadero, de las cuales alguien dice: "Las langostas que cultivo son hermosas y sabrosas gracias a las condiciones en que crecen y al producto nutritivo con que las alimento"; a lo que la otra persona responde: "Antes cogías langostas a diez metros de profundidad. Eran negras, hermosas *porque sí*, y mucho más sabrosas que las de ahora."


----------



## mikimila

*H*ola,

gracias a todos, vuestras sugerencias han sido muuuuy preciosas!
*P*ues, para explicar un poco mejor el contexto, se trata de una entrevista que un periodista español hace a un viejo pescador de Cataluña. Se habla de pesca en el mar, no se hace ninguna comparación con las langostas de criadero.
Me gusta mucho lo de  "erano semplicemente belle"!!

*G*racias a todos

Mikimila


----------



## Neuromante

Pero, repito, no significa eso.

Eran simplemente hermosas y eran hermosas porque sí: No significan lo mismo. Así que en italiano tampoco lo pueden significar.


Y está claro que no se habla de langostas de criadero. Está comparando las langostas de hace años con las de ahora, pero las pescadas en el mar.


----------



## chlapec

Nuova proposta: Belle così come sono


----------

